# Gunmen Attack Contractors on La. Bridge



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

NEW ORLEANS - Police shot and killed at least five people Sunday after gunmen opened fire on a group of contractors traveling across a bridge on their way to make repairs, authorities said. 

Deputy Police Chief W.J. Riley said police shot at eight people carrying guns, killing five or six.

Fourteen contractors were traveling across the Danziger Bridge under police escort when they came under fire, said John Hall, a spokesman for the Army Corps of Engineers.

They were on their way to launch barges into Lake Pontchartrain to help plug the breech in the 17th Street Canal, Hall said.

None of the contractors was injured, Mike Rogers, a disaster relief coordinator with the Army Corps of Engineers, told reporters in Baton Rouge.

The bridge spans a canal connecting Lake Pontchartrain and the Mississippi River.

No other details were immediately available.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

> Deputy Police Chief W.J. Riley said police shot at eight people carrying guns, killing five or six.


Maybe now they will start getting the message "The games are over!" This is not some third world country where you can act like a barbarian. Cap a few more of their asses and get the message out loud and clear!


----------



## Xyr_gt (Sep 24, 2003)

Agreed!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

They did there jobs. Why is that an issue? Its x amount of armed thugs we dont got to spend money for a trial for.


----------

